# Adoption



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

After years of trying the old fashion way, then tried some help from the experts we decided to adopt and finally got the chance to start the process about 4 months ago. Well We just heard that we passed our home study! We have a training seminar to attend at the end of the month, then our case worker can start presenting our profile to birth mothers.

I was so excited to finally get to start planning the nursery! I got this crib comforter set. It has cows, pigs, sheep and CHICKENS on it! It is perfect!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute! I wish you luck on your journey to adoption.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I admire a person like you that would adopt a child in need good for you and please let us know how it all goes we love pics u know hint hint.....


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

You are so much a blessing! You'll never know how much you mean to your soon to be son or daughter. I know because I'm adopted myself. My parents are the greatest and I wouldn't have changed my life in any way! I will keep you all in my prayers for a smooth adoption process. God bless!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!

Wishing you and yours only the very best!

I will be watching for updates ...


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Congratulations!! It's an amazing experience. We adopted through CPS four years ago. She was 6 when she came and is now an amazing 10 year old. She loves having 3 birthdays. Her birth date, the day she came to live with us, and adoption day. Here's a picture of her enjoying cake on "the day we got her" celebration.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you so much! Amyhill your reply really touched my heart! Thank you! This process is scary in so many ways. Your words are a great help.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

OMG Pinkter! She is adorable!!! I love hearing about successful adoption stories. After trying for so long to start a family, sometimes it is hard to believe that it is finally happening.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations! I'd really like to adopt someday. I've wanted to my whole life. I think God has placed that desire in my heart. It's an amazing thing that you are doing. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats, Barnbum! My best friends adopted a little lad two years ago and they are the happiest family!! A new addition to your brood... How exciting!! Lots of love xxxx


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations! Another hurdle passed.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats. Where did you find the crib set? I we have grand baby number 3 on the way and that looks perfect! Although mom may not agree...but hey, we are grandparents, and we get to be pushy in that way.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks again!

Jim, the set is Fisher Price "How Now Brown Cow". I think it is discontinued, I could only find it on EBay, but there were several people selling sets that are new in the original packaging. 

Congrats on your new grand baby!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Barnbum374 said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> Jim, the set is Fisher Price "How Now Brown Cow". I think it is discontinued, I could only find it on EBay, but there were several people selling sets that are new in the original packaging.
> 
> Congrats on your new grand baby!


Thanks !.......


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Amazon has it as well


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh wow! I thought I looked everywhere! Lol. 

Let me know if you can find the mobile. I've searched everywhere but so far have had no luck.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm a super bargain finder. I am on this! I may not find it for cheap but I bet I find it


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome!!! Thanks for looking for me!


----------

